# Parts store?



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Where s a good place to get replacement parts for a les paul. I put new gold pickups in and i WANT to change the rest of the hardware from nickle to gold. IS there any place thats easy to get these parts cheap.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm building a guitar right now, as well as 'refurbishing' my Les Paul (new pickups, mounting rings and chrome covers for the pups), and I have found that for the most part, I have gotten a lot of my parts pretty cheap on eBay (as long as you're careful of what you are buying quality-wise). I found that no local music shops seem to carry many parts, so I don't feel too guilty about buying online.
-Mikey


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah pretty much no shops carry what I need but ebay has them. I found a site called www.guitarpartscanada.com but it seems expensive for some items. Im turning everything on my les paul to gold. I need gold screws, gold bracket for pickguard, gold machine heads and a gold tailpiece and bridge. Let me know if you guys know any sites. Thanks


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

There is an eBay store called Ezra Music operating out of Edmonton that I have bought quite a lot of stuff from. Here's a link: http://stores.ebay.com/EZRA-music
They have quite a variety of parts, they are easy to deal with, and their shipping is quick. Might be worth a look. Come to think of it, I just bought a bridge off eBay from another Edmonton operator called Choppers Music, but I haven't received the part yet, so I don't know about how fast their shipping is yet.
-Mikey


----------



## ted13 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Guyz, 

It's Ted from www.GuitarPartsCanada.com here. We try and keep all our prices fair to consumers and Brick and mortar retailers. However if you find we may have some products overpriced, please let me know and i'll verify that we are doing the best we can on that product. 

Everyone please feel free to contact me with any questions guitar related that you may have. thanks and glad to join the community!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Ted,

I would like to switch over the pots in my Agile LP to CTS pots. I see you have many different sizes on your site, do you know which size I need?

Also, do you no longer carry the tonepros stuff?





ted13 said:


> Hey Guyz,
> 
> It's Ted from www.GuitarPartsCanada.com here. We try and keep all our prices fair to consumers and Brick and mortar retailers. However if you find we may have some products overpriced, please let me know and i'll verify that we are doing the best we can on that product.
> 
> Everyone please feel free to contact me with any questions guitar related that you may have. thanks and glad to join the community!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

For a Les Paul the usual upgrade is to 500K audio taper. I'd guess you probably need the long shaft, but you'd better check first.
And if you're changing pots, get some good caps in there, not the (sorry Ted) ceramic disks.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dwagar said:


> For a Les Paul the usual upgrade is to 500K audio taper. I'd guess you probably need the long shaft, but you'd better check first.
> And if you're changing pots, get some good caps in there, not the (sorry Ted) ceramic disks.


Yeah, I just don't know what shaft length I need. I like some new caps to but Ted's cite doesn't have what I am looking for. You would think in a city the size of Edmonton there would be a place to just go buy this stuff . . .


----------



## ted13 (Mar 2, 2006)

the regular cts 500k audio pots are what you need. as for tone caps, we offer sprague orange drops on the site. Also available are just about any capacitor of your choice. (solen fast caps, hovland musicaps, etc) 

thanks! 
Ted


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

ted13 said:


> the regular cts 500k audio pots are what you need. as for tone caps, we offer sprague orange drops on the site. Also available are just about any capacitor of your choice. (solen fast caps, hovland musicaps, etc)
> 
> thanks!
> Ted


Thanks Ted. How long are the "regular" CTS pots? What caps would you suggest and what are the prices like?


----------



## ted13 (Mar 2, 2006)

Check the site but i think the orange drops are 4$ a piece. solen "fast" and hovland caps are all about 15$ each. I think sprague orange drops are more than adequate. i don't have an exact mesurment for the pots but they are the ones used in lespauls and other similar guitars. i know for sure the regular cts pots ep_0086 are long enough for the application.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

my apologies - I didn't notice the orange drops (perhaps you could have someone add the picture to them, for guys like me that can't read). I don't see Hovlands listed under caps though, where abouts are they?
And yes, .022 orange drops should be good for this (although I think the Hovlands would be worth the extra few $)

traynor-garnet - if your Agile has the metal plate in the cavity, you'll need long shaft pots, if not, check the length first. re caps: I'd suggest get the best you can afford. .022 is std for Gibson, I like a .015 in the neck position to roll off to the 'brown sound'. I guess I'd suggest ordering 2-22s and 1-15 so you can try them.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks guys,

Looks like 4 CTS 500k pots, 2 Sprague Orange drop caps, and Wire will run me about $40 plus shipping.

Do you think this will make a drastic differenc in the sound? I've already replaced the stock pickups with Seymour Duncan 59s.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

how about we get back to the thread topic you highjacker. Stores that sell parts only please


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, pots and caps are IMO the biggest bang for the buck upgrade.
I generally look to pots and caps before I'll do a pickup change, sometimes that's all you need.
Most guys seem to prefer the audio taper pots (not linear), I'd suggest them.

Did you double check the shaft on the pots first?

Also, what do you have for a soldering iron? I prefer 45W, some prefer 30W. Don't be using a big gun iron in there or you can cook this stuff.

edit: re above thread hijack - sorry.

If you don't mind importing, here's a couple:

Guitar Electronics.com (have good wiring diagrams too.)
RS Guitarworks
Pigtail Music


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll start a new thread, sorry about that. BTW, there is no need to become uncivil, we are just a bunch of people talking about guitars . . . 

TG


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah i don't think that was uncivil. If you think thats uncivil you live a sheltered life my friend


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> yeah i don't think that was uncivil. If you think thats uncivil you live a sheltered life my friend


To me, referring to someone as "you highjacker" is not exactly civil; if you were being tongue-in-cheek, a simple  would convey your intent.

For the record, I've hardly lead a sheltered life.

Now, as per your request, back to guitars 

Happy playing,
TG


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Go to http://www.guitarpartsresource.com They are very reliable and even after shipping, tax, and exchage you'll come out ahead of buying parts in Canada. My buddy and I recently ordered a bunch of pickups from them and saved about 30% (that's after exchange and all that junk) over buying the stuff locally.


----------



## paragonGuitars (Apr 23, 2006)

Try these guys www.stewmac.com

Rob


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

dwagar said:


> my apologies - I didn't notice the orange drops (perhaps you could have someone add the picture to them, for guys like me that can't read). I don't see Hovlands listed under caps though, where abouts are they?
> And yes, .022 orange drops should be good for this (although I think the Hovlands would be worth the extra few $)
> 
> traynor-garnet - if your Agile has the metal plate in the cavity, you'll need long shaft pots, if not, check the length first. re caps: I'd suggest get the best you can afford. .022 is std for Gibson, I like a .015 in the neck position to roll off to the 'brown sound'. I guess I'd suggest ordering 2-22s and 1-15 so you can try them.


I have some bumble bees and black beauty caps if your interested.


----------



## BrownID (Feb 3, 2006)

imbackagain2 said:


> Where s a good place to get replacement parts for a les paul. I put new gold pickups in and i WANT to change the rest of the hardware from nickle to gold. IS there any place thats easy to get these parts cheap.


Did you have any luck finding the parts that you were after? If not, PM me & I can help you out.


----------

